# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  كتاب الاحياء (رؤية نقدية ووقفة موضوعية) للشيخ عبدالله بن سالم البطاطي

## الصديق الأول

كتاب الغزالي (الإحياء) في الميزان 



العلامة البحر أبو حامد الغزالي توفي سنة 505هجرية رحمه الله كان واسع الصيت، عظيم السمعة، لم يأت أحد من بعده إلا عرفه، أو سمع عنه، أو قرأ له.
صنف فأكثر، وكتب فحبر، وكان له من الوعظ والتدريس الحظ الأوفر.. بز الأقران وفاق، وناظر الكبار فكان العملاق، وصار المشار إليه بالإمامة باتفاق..
ولن أقدم ههنا بترجمة هذا العلم - كما جرت العادة بذلك - فشهرته تغني عن ذلك، وقد حفلت كتب التراجم والطبقات والتأريخ والحوادث ببسط سيرته، فمن طلبها فعليه بها.
إلا أنني أحب أن أشير إلى أن ثم غلواً وقع فيه بعض من ترجم له، وتجاوزاً للحد ينبغي أن تصان تراجم العلماء عنه! فمن ذلك ما قاله الإسنائي الشافعي:
"وهو قطب الوجود، والبركة الشاملة لكل موجود! وروح خلاصة أهل الإيمان، والطريق الموصلة إلى رضا الرحمن! يتقرب به إلى الله كل صديق، ولا يبغضه إلا ملحد أو زنديق"(1). ونقله عنه جماعة من مترجمي الشافعية! وكان الظن بهم التثريب عليه، وأقله تجاهله واطّراحه، ولكن يغلب على ظني أن لهم أغراضاً، لعل أبرزها الدفع بالصدر لكل من يحاول نقد أبي حامد الغزالي رحمه الله، والله المستعان.
لكنني في هذا المقام أحاول أن أقف مع كتابه الشهير: (إحياء علوم الدين) وأسلط الضوء على ما فيه، مستعرضاً كلام الأئمة حوله، ومستبيناً حاله عندهم، راجياً من الله عز وجل ثواب النصح للأمة.
لماذا الإحياء؟!

قد يتساءل المرء عن سبب اختيار كتاب: (إحياء علوم الدين) للحديث عنه من بين سائر كتبه..
فالجواب:
أن كتاب الإحياء قد حاز من الشهرة والانتشار ما لا يقاربه أي كتاب من كتبه الأخرى، ولأجل ذلك ترى نسخه المخطوطة مبثوثة في مكتبات العالم حتى ليكاد الباحث يجزم أن فهارس المخطوطات للخزائن العامة والخاصة لا تخلو من نسخة منه، وهذا لا نظير له في كتبه الأخرى..
ثم إن كتاب الإحياء قد دارت حوله قضايا ووقائع على مستوى العالم الإسلامي كما سيأتي ذكر شيء من ذلك إن شاء الله..
ولقد استوقفتني تلك الهالة الإعلامية الضخمة التي تروج للإحياء، خاصة من قبل المتصوفة إذ:
منهم من حفظه عن ظهر قلب!
ومنهم من قرأه خمساً وعشرين مرة.
ومنهم من نسخه أربعين مرة.
ومن عباراتهم السيارة: "من لم يقرأ الإحياء فهو بلا حياء"!!
وقالوا: "فضائل الإحياء لا تحصى".
وغلا بعضهم - عياذاً بالله - فقال: "كاد الإحياء أن يكون قرآنا"!!!
وقالوا: "إنه أجل كتب الإسلام في معرفة الحلال والحرام، جمع فيه من بين ظواهر الأحكام، ونزع إلى سرائر دقت عن الأفهام"..
وأسمع إلى الشيخ أبي محمد الكازروني إذ يقول: "لو محيت كل العلوم لاستخرجت من الإحياء"!
وطلب جماعة من ابن برهان الأصولي - أحمد بن علي بن محمد (518ه) - أن يشرح لهم الإحياء، فاعتذر بضيق الوقت، فذكروا له وقتاً في منتصف الليل فوافق!!(2).
وألف عبدالقادر العيدروس (1038ه) كتاباً سماه: (تعريف الأحياء بفضائل الإحياء) غلا في مدحه إلى حد الشطط..
فهذا المديح والإطناب - وأمثاله كثير تركته خشية الإطالة - يسترعي انتباه القارئ، خاصة أن كتب السنة لم تحظ بمثله من قبل هؤلاء.
شخصية أبي حامد الغزالي العلمية والسلوكية:
غالب من ألّف إنما استجمع همته، وحمل نفسه على التأليف لهم كان يراوده، ويداعب أفكاره، فيبعث ذلك كله في مزبور يحوي ما أراد نفثه من ذلك اللهم.
وهذا الهاجس الذي يستحوذ على فكر المرء إنما هو نتاج خلفيات تراكمت عبر زمن الطلب والتحصيل، فمعرفة مكتسبات الإنسان وتحصيله العلمي والسلوكي له بصمته الواضحة على كتبه ومؤلفاته.
ومن المعلوم أن الغزالي - وغيره من أرباب المتكلمين - قد مر في حياته العلمية بتقلبات، وفي رياضته السلوكية بأطوار، الأمر الذي بدا أثره واضحاً في تلون كتاباته، وتفاوت مؤلفاته(3).
وقد ذكر عن نفسه - في كتابه (المنقذ من الضلال) - أنه كان في حيرة من أمره وعقيدته، وأنه تنقل من الشك في المحسوسات إلى الشك في العقليات، ثم استقرت قدمه على أن إدراك الحق لا يعدو أربع طوائف: المتكلمين، والباطنية، والفلاسفة، والصوفية!!
وذكر عن نفسه أنه غاص في بحار الفئات الأربع حتى سبر علومها، وأطلع على مكنونها، وتضلع منها إلى الغاية، ثم أخذ يبهرج الزائف ويزيل المتهالك، حتى خلص له طريق (التصوف)..!
وحتى هذه الطريق التي سلكها، ونافح عنها، وألف في رسومها لم يجد بغيته فيها آخر حياته، فمال إلى طريقة أهل الحديث كما هو معروف، ومات وصحيح البخاري على صدره - يرحمه الله - .
ولأجل هذا التأرجح بين طرائق المتشرعين وجد العلماء في كتب الغزالي ما لايجوز اعتقاده، ولا يحل السكوت عنه، فتكلموا فيه وفي كتبه وحذروا منها، وانتشر هذا بين الناس؛ بَلْهَ العلماء، ومنهم بعض تلامذته ومعاصريه، "واشتد نكير علماء الإسلام لهذا الكلام، وتكلموا في أبي حامد وأمثاله بكلام معروف، كما تكلم فيه أصحاب أبي المعالي ك: أبي الحسن المرغيناني، وأبو الحسن بن سكر، وأبو عمرو بن الصلاح، وأبو زكريا..
وكما تكلم فيه أبو بكر الطرطوشي، وأبو عبدالله المازري، وابن حمدين القرطبي - وصنف في ذلك - وأبو بكر بن العربي تلميذه حتى قال: "شيخنا أبو حامد دخل في بطن الفلاسفة، ثم أراد أن يخرج منهم فما قدر".
وتكلم فيه أبو الوفاء بن عقيل، وأبو الفرج بن الجوزي، وأبو محمد المقدسي وغيرهم.
وكما تكلم فيه الكردري وغيره من أصحاب أبي حنيفة.
ومن أعظم ما تكلم أئمة المحققين لأجله ما وافق فيه الصابئة المتفلسفين، مع أنه بعد ذلك قد رد على الفلاسفة، وبين تهافتهم وكفرهم، وبين أن طريقتهم لا توصل إلى الحق، بل ورد - أيضاً - على المتكلمين، ورجح طريق الرياضة والتصوف، ثم لما لم يحصل له مطلوبه من هذه الطرق بقي من أهل الوقف، ومال إلى طريقة أهل الحديث، فمات وهو يشتغل بالبخاري ومسلم(4).
وكانت لأبي حامد الغزالي - رحمه الله - اليد الطولى في إدراج المنطق بعلوم المسلمين، وبقيت فيه عُلُقَه من علوم الأوائل لم يستطع أن يبرأ منها، بل ظلت مؤثرة عليه، وموجهة له، حتى أنها كانت تسوس تصوفه في آخر أطواره.
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية (728ه) رحمه الله:
"وما زال نظَّار المسلمين يصنفون في الرد عليهم - أي الفلاسفة - في المنطق، ويبينون خطاهم، ولم يكن أحد من نظار المسلمين يلتفت إلى طريقهم، بل الأشعرية، والمعتزلة، والكرامية، والشيعة، وسائر الطوائف من أهل النظر كانوا يعيبونها، ويبينون فسادها، وأول من خلط منطقهم بأصول المسلمين: أبو حامدالغزالي، وتكلم فيه العلماء بما يطول ذكره"(5).
ومع أن الغزالي قال بوجوب تكفير المتفلسفة الإسلاميين ك: ابن سينا، والفارابي، وأمثالهما(6)، إلا أنه هو نفسه رضع من كلام ابن سينا حتى قيل: "أمرضه الشفاء".
وأمر تأثره بالفلاسفة، وديمومة ذلك معه أمرٌ لا ينكره إلا مكابر، وقد أثبته له جماعات من العلماء، منهم: الطرطوشي، والمازري، وابن العربي، وابن الجوزي، وابن الصلاح، وشيخ الإسلام، والذهبي، وابن كثير... وغيرهم خلائق.
قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله: "وكلامه برزخ بين المسلمين وبين الفلاسفة، ففيه فلسفةٌ مشوبةٌ بإسلامٍ، وإسلامٌ مشوبٌ بفلسفةٍ، وكان يعظم الزهد جداً، ويعتني به أعظم من اعتنائه بالتوحيد الذي جاءت به الرسل، وهو عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له، وترك عبادة ما سواه، ولقد ذاكرني مرةً شيخٌ جليلٌ له معرفة وسلوك وعلم في هذا، فقال: كلام أبي حامد يشوقك، فتسير خلفه منزلاً بعد منزل، فإذا هو ينتهي إلى لا شيء..
والذين سلكوا خلف أبي حامد أو ضاهوه في السلوك كأبن سبعين وابن عربي، صرحوا بحقيقة ما وصلوا إليه، وهو أن الوجود واحد، وعلموا أن أبا حامد لا يوافقهم على هذا، فاستضعفوه ونسبوه إلى أنه مقيدٌ بالشرع والعقل.
وأبو حامد بين علماء المسلمين وبين علماء الفلاسفة.. علماء المسلمين يذمونه على ما شارك فيه الفلاسفة مما يخالف دين الإسلام، والفلاسفة يعيبونه على ما بقي معه من الإسلام، وعلى كونه لم ينسلخ منه بالكلية إلى قول الفلاسفة.
ولهذا كان الحفيد ابن رشد ينشد فيه:
يوماً يمانٍ إذا ما جئت ذا يمن ** وإن لقيت معدياًّ فعدناني!
وأبو نصر القشيري وغيره ذموه على الفسلفة، وأنشدوا فيه أبياتاً معروفة يقولون فيها:
برئنا إلى الله من معشر ** بهم مرض من كتاب(الشفا)
وكم قلت: يا قوم أنتم على ** شفا حفرة مالها من شفا
فلما استهانوا بتعريفنا ** رجعنا إلى الله حتى كفا
فماتوا على دين رسطالس ** وعشنا على سنة المصطفى(7)

وشغفه بكتاب (الشفا) دخل عليه من سلوكه طريق الفلاسفة لما أراد اختباره وتمحيصه كما ذكر هو عن نفسه، وقل مثل ذلك في (رسائل إخوان الصفا) وهو من كتب الباطنية، وخوض مفاوز السوء مع قلة بصر بالآثار وضعف إدراك بالمعايب مخاطرة لا تؤمن عاقبتها، والله الهادي.
قال الذهبي (748ه) رحمه الله: "قد ألف الرجل في ذم الفلاسفة كتاب التهافت، وكشف عوارهم، ووافقهم في مواضع ظناً منه أن ذلك حق، أو موافق للملة، ولم يكن له علم بالآثار، ولا خبرة بالسنن النبوية القاضية على العقل، وحبب إليه إدمان النظر إلى كتاب (رسائل إخوان الصفا) وهو داء عضال، وجرب مرد، وسم قتال، ولولا أن أبا حامد من كبار الأذكياء، وخيار المخلصين، لتلف"(8).
وأبو حامد الغزالي - رحمه الله - وإن كان إماماً في الفقه، والأصول، والمنطق، والجدل، إلا أنه ليس بذاك الحذق في ثلاثة علوم هي:

أولاً: علم الاعتقاد:
فإنه لم يكن ذا باع طويل فيه، ولا صاحب تحقيق حتى قال عنه أبو الحسن المنتصر المالكي.. "الغزالي إمام في الفقه، متوسط في أصول الفقه، ضعيف في الاعتقادات"(9).
وأما سبب ضعفه في هذا العلم فنترك الحديث عنه للإمام المازري أبي عبدالله محمد بن علي التميمي الصقلي (536ه) حيث قال: "وأما أصول الدين فقد صنف فيه أيضاً، وليس بالمستبحر فيه، ولقد فطنت لسبب عدم استبحاره، وذلك أنه قرأ علوم الفلسفة قبل استبحاره في فن الأصول فأكسبته قراءة الفلسفة جرأة على المعاني، وتسهلاً للهجوم على الحقائق..
وعرَّفني بعض أصحابه أنه كان له عكوف على (رسائل إخوان الصفا) ثم كان في هذا الزمان المتأخر رجل من الفلاسفة يعرف بابن سينا، قد أداه قوته في الفلسفة إلى أن حاول رد أصول العقائد إلى الفلسفة، ووجدت الغزالي يعول عليه في أكثر ما يشير إليه من علوم الفلسفة"(10).

ثانياً: علم الحديث:
فإنه كان مزجي البضاعة فيه، بل لا بصر له به ألبته، لأنه لم يطلبه، ولم يكن في شيوخه من عرف به، شهد هو بنفسه على ذلك، وحتى الغلاة من محبيه.
وقد عقد ابن السبكي فصلاً جمع فيه كل الأحاديث التي لم يجد لها إسناداً وذكرها الغزالي في الإحياء، فبلغت 943 حديثاً!(11) هذه لم يجد لها إسناداً، أما الضعيف والواهي فلم يتعرض له، وهذه - أيضاً - في كتاب الإحياء فقط دون سائر كتبه!!

ثالثاً: علم النحو:
فقد كان الخلل يقع في كلامه من جهة النحو، وذكره هو عن نفسه، وأنه ما مارسه، ثم أذن لكل من وجد مثل هذا الخلل في كتبه أن يصلحه كما نقله عنه الشيخ أبو الحسن عبدالغافر بن اسماعيل الفارسي في (السياق لتاريخ نيسابور)(12).
لكن هذا لا يضيره إذا لم يكن طريق الاستنباط مبنياً على النحو، فإن جماعة من الأكابر اشتهر عنهم اللحن في كلامهم مع الإقرار بإمامتهم في علومهم.
والحق أن الغزالي لا مطعن عليه في كتابه الإحياء من جهة اللحن، لأن عبارته فيه ظاهر عليها قوة الحبك، وجودة السبك، كأفصح ما يقول الناس، وأبين ما حوى قرطاس.
وهذه القوة في حسن الصياغة، وجودة البيان، تجعلنا نمتنع من التكلف لحمل ألفاظه على غير ظاهرها المتبادر إلى فهومنا، لأن أبا حامد لم يكن عيياً حتى تعجزه الكلمة أو تند عنه اللفظة المناسبة، فتملق ذلك خروج عن مقصود الغزالي نفسه..
والمتعصبون لأبي حامد لم ينكروا أن في كتبه عبارات شنيعة، وأمور منكرة لا يجوز لعاقل التفوه بها فضلاً عن اعتقاد صحتها أو العمل بها، لكنهم وقفوا من ذلك موقفين:
الموقف الأول: موقف طائفة أنكرت نسبة هذه الكتب إليه، ودفعتها عن جنابه بالمرة، وبرأت ساحته مما فيها، وزعمت أنها منحولة عليه.
وخذ مثلاً على ذلك ما قيل في كتابه (بداية الهداية) أو (المضنون به على غير أهله) ونحو ذلك.
والموقف الثاني: موقف طائفة أخرى تمحلت صروف التأويل، وضروب التخريج لحمل كلامه على محمل حسن يليق بما اعتقدوه فيه من تعظيمه وتبجيله.
خذ مثلاً على ذلك ما فعله زكريا الانصاري (926ه) دفاعاً عن أبي حامد في عبارته المشهورة "ليس في الإمكان أبدع مما كان"! وهي من العبارات التي كفره العلماء لأجلها، حتى حمله تعصبه وغلوه في أبي حامد إلى تكفير من لم يعتقد معتقده!!(13).
وتابعه على هذا المنوال ابن حجر الهيتمي المكي (974ه)(14).
إذن أبو حامد الغزالي جمع علوماً متنافرة من جهة، وقصَّر في علوم أهم منها من جهة أخرى، وهذه العلوم المكتسبة كونت عنده خليطاً غير متجانس من المعرفة، مما أدى به إلى الحيرة.
ثم - أيضاً - ظهر هذا الطابع العلمي المكتسب على مؤلفاته ظهوراً بيناً، وما حصله في سني عمره لم يقصيه كله، ولم يقبله كله، بل أخذ من هنا وهناك، ولفق بين علومه وتجاربه، وحاول التقريب بينها بما لا طائل تحته، وفي حال بعد عن الهدي النبوي المأثور.
زد على ذلك أن الغزالي كان يعرض العلوم المعرفية على (الكشف) الصوفي، فهو المحك المجرب لتمييز الصواب من الخطأ، ولهذا هو يحتفي به جداً في الإحياء، وغالباً ما يهاجم معترضيه بقصورهم عن بلوغ مرتبة (الكشف) فلهذا لم يفهموا كلامه.
فما سبق بيانه إنما كان توطئة للوقوف على الجانب العلمي المعرفي عند أبي حامد الغزالي، وأهم منه هو الوقوف على الجانب السلوكي الصوفي الذي اختاره لنفسه، ورشحه طريقاً للنجاة، وحاكماً - بعد كل ذلك - على كل شيء.

المرحلة السلوكية (طور الرياضة والتصوف):
لم يكن أبو حامد الغزالي متطفلاً على (التصوف)، بل له به عهد قديم، فإن أول من غرس بذرته في نفسه ذاك المربي الصوفي الفقير الذي تولى رعايته يتيماً بعد موت والده، فقد كان صديق والده، فعهد به وبأخيه أحمد إليه ليتولى تربيتهما.
ثم تنقلت به الأيام في (الخانقاهات) و (الزوايا) حتى أصبح قادراً على ترويض نفسه، واكتساب ما يريده من تصوفه بالرياضة والممارسة.
سلك أبو حامد في سبيل تحصيل كمالات نفسه وإشراقها سبيلاً قفراً أمعن في وصفه ابن السبكي - وهو له في الأشاعرة والمتصوفة هيام طائر جعله يستبد على مخالفيهم - فقال: "واستمر يجول في البلدان، ويزور المشاهد، ويطوف على الترب والمساجد، وياوي القفار، ويروض نفسه فيكلفها مشاق العبادات"(15).
وكذا قال رفيق دربه، وزميله في التتلمذ على إمام الحرمين الجويني، الشيخ عبدالغافر الفارسي لما ترجم له بترجمة حافلة في (السياق لتاريخ نيسابور) فكان مما قاله: "ثم دخل دمشق، وأقام بها عشر سنين، يطوف المشاهد المعظمة"(16).
ولن نبعد كثيراً، فأبو حامد الغزالي - يرحمه الله - حكى ذلك بالتفصيل فقال عن نفسه: "ثم إني لما فرغت من هذه العلوم - يقصد الفلسفة والباطن والكلام - أقبلت بهمتي على طريق الصوفية، فابتدأت بتحصيل علمهم من مطالعة كتبهم مثل: (قوت القلوب) لأبي طالب المكي، وكتب الحارث المحاسبي، والمتفرقات المأثورة عن الجنيد، والشبلي، وأبي يزيد البسطامي، وغيرهم من المشايخ، حتى اطلعت على كنه مقاصدهم العلمية، وحصلت ما يمكن أن يحصل من طريقهم بالتعلم والسماع، فظهر لي أن أخص خواصهم مالا يمكن الوصول إليه بالتعليم، بل بالذوق، والحال، وتبدل الصفات"(17).
وقال أيضاً: "ففارقت بغداد - في ذي القعدة سنة 488ه - ثم دخلت الشام، وأقمت بها قريباً من سنتين، لا شغل لي إلا العزلة، والخلوة، والرياضة، والمجاهدة، اشتغالاً بتزكية النفس كما كنت حصلته من علم الصوفية، فكنت أعتكف مدة في مسجد دمشق، أصعد منارة المسجد طول النهار، وأغلق بابها على نفسي.
ثم رحلت إلى بيت المقدس، أدخل كل يوم الصخرة، وأغلق بابها على نفسي".
ثم ذكر رحلته إلى الحج وعودته، وأنه استمر على هذه الحال عشر سنين، حتى قال: "وانكشف لي في أثناء هذه الخلوات أمور لا يمكن إحصاؤها واستقصاؤها!!"(18).
وذكر ابن الجوزي (597ه) عنه أنه قال: "أخذت الطريقة من أبي علي الفارمذي"(19) بينما استظهر المازري الصقلي أنه عول في تصوفه على أبي حيان التوحيدي(20).
و(التصوف) سلوك أممي معروف عند الروحانيين من أتباع الأديان، وله طرائق ورسوم متشعبة، وقد بلغ نهايته على يد فلاسفة اليونان الإشرافيين، وفلاسفة الهنود، ومن طريقهم دخل إلى العالم الإسلامي في أواسط القرن الثالث الهجري(21)، وصارت علوم الصوفية مشوبة بالفلسفات المتعددة فضلاً عن الطرائق المتكاثرة بكثرة الأنفاس.
والذين تأثر بهم أبو حامد في التصوف قد سبقوه بالتأثر بفلاسفة المتصوفة من الأمم، بدءاً من الحارث المحاسبي الذي ألف في التصوف التواليف العجيبة ك (الرعاية)، وانتهاء بتجربته الخاصة التي سبق ذكر شيء منها.
وهكذا كان أبو حامد "يميل إلى الفلسفة لكنه أظهرها في قالب التصوف والعبادات الإسلامية"(22)، "فإذا ذكر معارف الصوفية كان بمنزلة من أخذ عدواً للمسلمين وألبسه ثيابهم"(23).
إذن في هذا الجو الصوفي ألف الغزالي كتابه (إحياء علوم الدين) بعد رجوعه إلى دمشق من رحلته الحجازية الشهيرة لأجل السياحة والعبادة سنة 490ه والتي حج بها، وظل عشر سنين في دمشق ملازماً لمنارة جامعه، وبهذا الموضع قامت (مدرسة الغزالية) نسبة إليه، وكانت تعرف من قبل بزاوية الشيخ نصر المقدسي (24).
وقد ألف الغزالي كتاب الإحياء، ليكون منهاجاً لأرباب السلوك، وأصحاب الوظائف، وأهل الخدمة.
وهذا يستدعي أن يكون الغزالي نفسه من أهل هذا الطريق، بل من خبرائه ونقاده، كي يتسنى له ضبط معارفه، وتحبير طرائقه وطرائفه، بما يركن إليه ولا مزيد عليه، وقد كان كذلك.
التعريف بالإحياء ونقده:

يعتبر كتاب (إحياء علوم الدين) خلاصة كتب التصوف، وعصارة أصحاب الطرق، فإنه أوسعها على الإطلاق.
وكان الغزالي شديد الاعتداد به، ويحيل إليه كثيراً في كتبه الأخرى.
ومادة الكتاب مستقاة من ثلاثة كتب، هي:
1- (الرعاية) للحارث المحاسبي (243هـ).
2- (قوت القلوب) لأبي طالب المكي (386هـ).
3- (الرسالة) لأبي القاسم القشيري (465هـ).
وقسم كتابه إلى أربعة أرباع، وهي:
1- ربع العبادات.
2- ربع العادات.
3- ربع المهلكات.
4- ربع المنجيات.
وتحت كل ربع منها عشرة كتب علمية ووعظية.
وأما منهجية تأليفه فيحدثنا عنها أبو الفرج الجوزي (597ه) رحمه الله فيقول: "وضعه على مذهب الصوفية، وترك فيه قانون الفقه... وإنما كان سبب إعراضه فيما وضعه عن مقتضى الفقه أنه محب للصوفية، فرأى حالتهم الغاية، ثم نظر في كتاب أبي طالب المكي، وكلام المتصوفة القدماء، فاجتذبه ذلك بمرَّة عما يوجبه الفقه"(25).
وقال: أيضا: "ولقد عجبت من هذا الرجل كيف سلبه حب مذهب التصوف عن أصول الفقه ومذهب الشافعي، وليس العجب من تلبيس إبليس على الجهال فيهم، بل على الفقهاء الذين اختاروا بدع الصوفية على فقه أبي حنيفة، والشافعي، ومالك، وأحمد رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين"(26).
ولا شك أن الغزالي - رحمه الله - قد أساء في مواطن كثيرة من كتابه، وأظهر عبارات ظاهرها الكفر المحض، ونقل من إشارات أهل الوحدة والاتحاد ما حمل باللائمة عليه، وجاء إحياؤه خليطاً من المواد الفاسدة: مواد فلسفية، ومواد كلامية، ومواد من ترهات الصوفية، ومواد من الأحاديث الموضوعة... في غيرها.
وهذا التخليط دخل على أبي حامد من ثلاثة أبواب كبيرة، هي:(27)
"الباب الأول: إقحامه في موارد الشرع ما ليس منه كرؤيا المنام، وعلم الباطن، والفراسة الكاذبة، والتحديث، وخواطر القلوب، والتلقي ربما عن الملائكة أو أرواح الأنبياء والأولياء، أو لقاء الخضر، أو غير ذلك.
الباب الثاني: إرادته الجمع بين شتات ما نقل عن أهل المنطق والفلسفة والكلام، وبيان ما أقرته قواعد الإسلام، بل وقصر كثير من نصوصه نحو مرادهم وترتيباتهم.
الباب الثالث: وثوقه بكل ما حكي عن مشائخ الطريق ونقل عنهم، بعد أن جعلهم في مرتبة واحدة، سواء منهم الصديِّق والزنديق!!.
حتى علق في غوائل وحبائل، ما كان له أن يخرج منها بعد طول التكلف، وإظهار التعسف، هذا مع قلة معرفته بصحيح نصوص الشرع، وضعيفها، أو موضوعها"(28).
ولأجل ذلك حمل العلماء على الإحياء، وأجهزوا عليه في تضاعيف كلامهم، وأفردوا ثلبه في تصانيف مفردة، ومن ذلك:
(الكشف والإنباء عن كتاب الإحياء) للمازري محمد بن علي (536ه). أثنى عليه الذهبي وقال: يدل على تبحره وتحقيقه(29).
(إعلام الأحياء بأغلاط الإحياء) لأبي الفرج بن الجوزي (597ه) ذكر الذهبي أنه في مجلدات(30).
(الضياء المتلالي في تعقب الإحياء للغزالي) لعز الدين بن المنير المالكي (683ه).
(عقد اللآلي في الرد على أبي حامد الغزالي) ليحيى بن حمزة العلوي (749ه).
(إحياء ميت الأحياء في الرد على كتاب الإحياء) لأبي الحسن بن سكر (616ه). قال عنه ابن كثير: "وقد زيف ابن سكر مواضع من (إحياء علوم الدين) وبين زيفها في مصنف مفيد"(31).
"القول المبين في التحذير من كتاب (إحياء علوم الدين) لعبد اللطيف بن عبدالرحمن الحنبلي (1293ه).
ومن تتبع كتب التراجم، ودوواين المؤلفات سيجد الكثير.
وأما أهل المغرب والأندلس فقد كان لهم القدح المعلى في حربهم على الإحياء، حتى لقبه بعضهم ب: (إماتة علوم الدين)، واشتهر عن كبرائهم قولهم: "هذا إحياء علوم دينه، أما ديينا فإحياء علومه بكتاب ربنا وسنة نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم".
وأوردوا على كلامه إشكالات، وغلطوه فيه، وألزموه الكفر في بعضه، وتمالؤوا على إنكاره، ووجوب إحراقه، واجتمع الفقهاء في بلاد المغرب والأندلس لإستصدار أمر من أمير المسلمين علي بن يوسف بن تاشفين بجمع نسخه وإحراقها فكان ذلك في أوائل سنة (503ه)، ثم منع من دخول البلاد، ورتب العقوبات الشديدة على ذلك(32).
والسبب الذي حملهم على ذلك أنهم كانوا على السنة، وعلى طريقة الإمام مالك في الأصول والفروع، فلما وصلهم الإحياء قرأوا فيه آراء المتكلمين، وفلسفتهم عن الإلهيات والنبوات، من مذاهب الاشاعرة والماتريدية والمعتزلة، فرأوها تأويلاً مخرجاً لنصوص القرآن ونصوص الحديث عن معانيها، معطلاً لما جاء فيها(33).
قال الأستاذ العلامة محمد المنتصر بالله الكتاني (1419ه) رحمه الله: "وعلي بن يوسف بن تاشفين إنما أحرق كتاب الغزالي، ومنع دخوله للمغرب، استجابة لمستشاري دولته، وكلهم من الفقهاء، وما كان يسعه غير ذلك في مجتمع كان سلفي العقيدة على مذهب مالك، يرى في مذاهب علماء الكلام بكل فرقهم: أشاعرة، وماتريدية، ومعتزلة... مذاهب أحدثت في دين الله ما لم يحدثه السلف الصالح، صحابة وتابعين وأئمة مجتهدين.
وعلي بن يوسف بن تاشفين كان من صالحي ملوك المغرب، وصالحي ملوك المسلمين كان حليماً وقوراً، ومجاهداً فاتحاً، وإماماً عادلاً، جاء إلى الأندلس عام 503ه داعياً إلى الله، ومجاهداً في سبيله، ففتح المدن والحصون، وظفر بالفرنج في معارك كثيرة، وتولى إمارة المسلمين سنة 500ه، وتوفي سنة 537ه رحمه الله"(34).
الهوامش:
1-	نقله عنه معزواً إليه هداية الله في (طبقات الشافعية) 194-195، ونقله الإسنوي دون عزو في طبقاته (244/2)، أما ابن السبكي فصاغه صياغة قريبة منه بعد أن أخذ فحواه (طبقات الشافعية الكبرى) (199/6-200، 201)، وتبعه ابن جعفر الهيثمي المكي في (الإعلام بقواطع الإسلام) وانظر: (الجامع في ألفاظ الكفر) 168 .
2- انظر: (طبقات الشافعية الكبرى) لابن السبكي (30/6-31).
3- قال ابن رشد الحفيد عن أبي حامد: "لم يلزم مذهباً من المذاهب في كتبه، بل هو مع الأشاعرة أشعري، ومع الصوفية صوفي، ومع الفلاسفة فيلسوف". (فصل المقال وتقرير ما بين الشريعة والحكمة من الاتصال)(30)، وقال الذهبي: "للغزالي غلط كثير، وتناقض في تواليفه، ودخول في الفلسفة، وشكوك، ومن تأمل كتبه العقلية رأى العجائب". (تاريخ الإسلام) (128).
4- (الصفدية) لشيخ الإسلام (216-219)، وانظر: (نقص المنطق)(56)، وذكر شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله أن نكير الناس قد عظم على الغزالي لما في كلامه من جنس كلام الملاحدة، وقد عبر عنه بالعبارات الإسلامية، والإشارات الصوفية! (الصفدية)(234).
5- مجموع الفتاوى (230/9-231).
6- (المنقذ من الضلال)(47)، طبعة الدار التونسية.
7- (النبوات) (382/1-392) بتصرف.
8- السيرة (328/19). قوله (خيار المخلصين) تزكية تفتقر إلى تقييدها بالحسبان، وأما كونه من (كبار الأذكياء) فالذكاء وحده ليس مسوغاً لتقحم طرق أهل الضلال والزندقة، إذ ليس ذلك محلاً للتجربة، ثم فرط الذكاء قد يردي ولا يجدي، والمعصوم من عصمه الله.
9- انظر: (المعيار المعرب) (184/12).
10- انظر: (تاريخ الإسلام للذهبي) (120-121)، والسير (341/19)، (وطبقات الشافعية الكبرى) (241/6).
11- (طبقات الشافعية الكبرى) (287/6-389).
12- السير (19-326)، و (تاريخ الإسلام) للذهبي (188).13- انظر: (الإعلام والاهتمام بجمع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام، زكريا الأنصاري) (369).
14- أنظر: (الفتاوى الحديثية)(41).
15- (طبقات الشافعية الكبرى)(199/6).
16- نقله عنه ابن السبكي في طبقاته الكبرى (206/6)، وابن الجوزي في (المنتظم) (125/17).
17- (المنقذ من الضلال) (80-82).
18- المرجع نفسه (86-87) بتصرف. و(المشاهد) مصطلح رافضي الأصل، كثر استعماله عند الصوفية، ويقصد به الأضرحة التي تزار وتعظم عند طوائف الغلاة منهم، ويفعل عندها ما لايجوز شرعا.
19- انظر: (المنتظم) (125/17-126). الفارمذي - بسكون الراء وفتح الميم كما قال ياقوت، وقال السمعاني بفتح الجميع، نسبة إلى قرية (فارمذ) من قرى طوس، وأبو علي هو: الفضل بن محمد بن علي، شيخ الصوفية في زمانه، ومؤدب المريدين بخراسان، وواعظها الأول، توفي سنة 477ه رحمه الله.
20- انظر السير (341/19)، وتاريخ الإسلام (120-121)، و(مجموع الفتاوى) (54/6)، وأبو حيان التوحيدي هو: علي بن محمد بن العباس البغدادي، فيلسوف متصوف، ضال ملحد كذاب كما قال الذهبي، وقال الحافظ بن حجر: بقي إلى حدود الأربعمائة ببلاد فارس، وكان صاحب زندقة وانحلال. أه. السير (119/17) و(لسان الميزان) (633/7).
21- انظر (الفكر السامي) الحجوي (53/2).
22- (نقض المنطق) لشيخ الإسلام (55،135).
23- (مجموع الفتاوى) (552/10).
24- انظر: (طبقات الشافعية) للإسنوي (244/2)، و(العقد المذهب) لابن الملقن (117)، و(طبقات الشافعية الكبرى) لابن السبكي (197/6).
25- (المنتظم) (125/17-126) بتصرف.
26- (تلبيس إبليس) (263-264).
27- انظر: (مجموع الفتاوى) (55/6).
28- (فجر الساهد وعون الساجد) عبدالسلام علوش (8-9).
29- (تاريخ الإسلام)(120).
30- السير (342/19).
31- البداية والنهاية (214/16).
32- انظر: (المعجب في تلخيص أخبار المغرب) للمراكشي (237).
33- انظر: بحث (الغزالي والمغرب) للأستاذ محمد المنتصر بالله الكتاني، ضمن مجموع بعنوان (فاس عاصمة الأدارسة، ورسائل أخرى) (166).
34- المرجع السابق (170-171) بتصرف يسير، واستمر الأمر على ذلك في عهد المرابطين، ففي الرسالة التي وجهها أمير المسلمين تاشفين بن علي ابن يوسف بن تاشفين إلى فقهاء (بلنسية) وأعيانها، في جمادى الأولى سنة 538 هـ ، يحثهم على الأخذ بمذهب مالك دون غيره، وعلى مطاردة كتب البدعة، وخاصة كتب أبي حامد الغزالي، وأنه يجب أن يتبع أثرها، ويقطع بالحرق المتتابع خبرها...الخ ما جاء فيها. انظر: (دولة الإسلام في الأندلس) عبدالله عنان، العصر الثالث - القسم الأول 432 .












































أسطورة تاريخية مختلقة!

زعموا أن خبر إحراق كتاب الإحياء وصل إلى أبي حامد الغزالي، وكان جالساً في حلقته، فدخل عليه رجل مسن من أهل فاس، فاستخبر عن حاله، ثم سأله عن كتاب الإحياء ماذا صنع به أهل الغرب؟ فاستحيا منه ولم يجبه، فعزم عليه، فأخبره بإحراقه، فدعا الغزالي على المرابطين وقال: (اللهم مزق ملكهم كما مزقوه!) وكان في الحلقة محمد بن عبدالله بن تومرت(1) فقال: "ادع الله أن يجعله على يدي، فلم يجبه لذلك".
ثم مكث زمناً فجاءه رجل آخر من أهل الغرب فحدثه بما حدثه به الأول، فدعا على المرابطين بتمزيق ملكهم، فطلب ابن تومرت أن يكون ذلك على يديه، فقال الغزالي: "قم؛ سيجعل الله ذلك على يديك"!!
وفعلاً كان أن استجاب الله دعاءه عليهم، كرامة للغزالي، ومزق ملك المرابطين على يد ابن تومرت مؤسس دولة الموحدين... هكذا تزعم الرواية.
وهذه القصة إفك مفترى:
أولاً: لو ثبت لكان فيها أكبر الطعن على الغزالي الذي يدعو في مؤلفاته الأخلاقية إلى التسامح وحسن الصفح والعفو، ولأصبحت علامة على أن الرجل يبطن ما لا يظهر وأن فعله يناقض قوله.
ثانياً: أن ابن القطان المراكشي الكتامي قد تفرد بسوق هذه القصة عن الرجل المسن المجهول، وكل من جاء بعده ينقلها عنه من كتابه "نظم الجمان لترتيب ما سلف من أخبار الزمان"(2).
وابن القطان هذا متهم في إيرادها، لأنه متحامل جداً على المرابطين حيث يرميهم بأقذع الأوصاف، بسبب اختلاف المشرب، ولأنه إنما ألف كتابه (نظم الجمان) لتعظيم دولة الموحدين، ومدحهم والثناء عليهم، وإبراز مآثرهم، فلا يبعد أن يكون قد لفق أو تلقف هذه القصة تشفياً من دولة المرابطين!.
ثالثاً: إن ابن تومرت لم يلتق بالغزالي البتة، وذلك أن ابن تومرت خرج لطلب العلم من المغرب سنة 501ه وعلى أقل تقدير في أواخر سنة 500 هـ ورحل منها إلى الأندلس، ومنها إلى الإسكندرية، ومنها إلى الحج، ومنه إلى بغداد، وهنا تورد القصة أنه التقاه في بغداد، ولكن المصادر تجمع - وكذا حكى الغزالي عن نفسه في (المنقذ من الضلال) - أنه خرج إلى نيسابور سنة 499ه، وجلس للتدريس في نظاميتها إلى أن مات، فأين اللقى؟!!
رابعاً: أن قضية إحراق كتاب الإحياء كانت في أوائل سنة 503ه، وعلى أقل تقدير في أواخر سنة 502ه، ويومها - قطعاً - كان الغزالي في بلده (طوس) وابن تومرت لا يعرف عنه أنه تجاوز بغداد شرقاً في رحلته، فلم يدخل إقليم خراسان أصلاً، فأنى لهذه القصة أن تصح!
ولأجل هذه الأسباب وغيرها أنكر جماعة من الأئمة القصة ك: ابن الأثير، وابن خلدون، وابن الخطيب... وغيرهم(3)، وكثير من الباحثين المعاصرين خلصوا إلى هذه النتيجة(4).

وعوداً على ما ذكرناه من نقد العلماء لكتاب الإحياء، نسوق جملة من فتاواهم ومقولاتهم عن (إحياء علوم الدين) فمن ذلك:

1- ما كتبه عالم الإسكندرية أبو بكر محمد بن الوليد الطرطوشي المالكي (520 هـ) في رسالة له إلى ابن المظفر، فقال: (أما ما ذكرت من أمر الغزالي، فرأيت الرجل وكلمته، فوجدته رجلاً جليلاً من أهل العلم قد نهضت به فضائله، واجتمع فيه العقل والفهم وممارسة العلوم طول عمره، ثم بدا له الانصراف عن طريق العلماء، ودخل في غمار العمال، ثم تصوف فهجر العلوم وأهلها، ودخل في علوم الخواطر، وأرباب القلوب، ووساوس الشيطان، ثم شابها بآراء الفلاسفة ورموز الحلاج، وجعل يطعن على الفقهاء والمتكلمين، ولقد كاد ينسلخ من الدين، فلما عَمِل (الإحياء) عمد يتكلم في علوم الأحوال، ومرامز الصوفية، وكان غير دري بها ولا خبير بمعرفتها!! فسقط على أم رأسه، فلا في علماء المسلمين قر، ولا في أحوال الزاهدين استقر.
ثم شحن كتابه بالكذب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلا أعلم كتاباً على وجه البسيطة - في مبلغ علمي - أكثر كذباً على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منه.
سبكه بمذاهب الفلاسفة، ومعاني رسائل أخوان الصفا، وما مثل من قام لينصر دين الإسلام بمذاهب الفلاسفة، وآرائهم المنطقية، إلا كمن يغسل الماء بالبول.
ثم يسوق الكلام سوقاً، يرعد فيه ويبرق، يمني وشوق حتى إذا تشوفت له النفوس، قال: "هذا من علم المعاملة، وما وراءه من علم المكاشفة، ولا يجوز تسطيره في كتاب"، أو يقول: "هذا من سر القدر الذي نهينا عن إفشائه"!
وهذا فعل الباطنية، وأهل الدغل والدخل، وفيه تشويش للعقائد، وتوهين لما عليه كلمة الجماعة.
فإن كان الرجل يعتقد ما سطره في كتابه لم يبعد تكفيره، وإن كان لا يعتقده فما أقرب تضليله.
وأما ما ذكرت من إحراق الكتاب بالنار، فإنه إن ترك انتشر بين ظهور الناس، ومن لا معرفة له بسمومه القاتلة، وخيف عليهم أن يعتقدوا صحة ما سُطر فيه مما هو ضلال، فيحرق قياساً على ما أحرقته الصحابة رضي الله عنهم من صحائف المصحف التي كان فيها اختلاف ألفاظ، ونقص آيٍ.
وفي دونه من الكتب غنية وكفاية لإخواننا المسلمين، وطبقات الصالحين.
ومعظم من وقع في عشق هذا الكتاب رجال صالحون لا معرفة لهم بما يلزم العقل وأصول الديانات، ولا يفهمون الإلهيات، ومن كان كذلك لم يكن له أن يقفوا ما ليس له به علم، والسلام"(5).
2- ومن ذلك أن الإمام أبا عبدالله محمد بن علي المازري الصقلي (536ه) كتب جواباً على سؤال ورده متكرراً في نواحي كثيرة من المشرق والمغرب يسألونه عن (إحياء علوم الدين) فذكر جواباً طويلاً جاء فيه: (ولقد عجبت من قوم مالكية يستحسنون من رجل فتاوى مبناها على ما لا حقيقة له، وفيه كثير من الآثار عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، لفق فيه الثابت بغير الثابت، وكذا ما أورده عن السلف لا يمكن ثبوته كله، وأورد من نزغات الأولياء! ونفثات الأصقياء ما يجل موقعه، لكن مزج فيه النافع بالضار، كإطلاقات يحكيها عن بعضهم لا يجوز إطلاقها لشناعتها، وإن أخذت معانيها على ظواهرها، كانت كالرموز إلى قدح الملحدين، ولا تنصرف معانيها إلى الحق إلا بتعسف على اللفظ.... الخ"(6).
3- ومن ذلك ما قاله القاضي عياض اليحصبي (544ه): "والشيخ أبو حامد ذو الأنباء الشنيعة، والتصانيف العظيمة غلا في طريقة التصوف، وتجرد لنصر مذاهبهم، وصار داعيةً في ذلك، وألف فيه تواليفه المشهورة، أخذ عليه فيها مواضع، وساءت به ظنون الأمة، والله أعلم بسره، ونفذ أمر السلطان عندنا بالمغرب وفتوى الفقهاء بإحراقها والبعد عنها، فامتُثل ذلك"(7).
4- ومن ذلك ما قاله أبو الفرج بن الجوزي (597ه): "اعلم أن في كتاب (الإحياء) آفات لا يعلمها إلا العلماء، وأقلها الأحاديث الباطلة الموضوعة، وإنما نقلها كما اقتراها لا أنه افتراها ولا ينبغي التعبد بحديث موضوع والاغترار بلفظ مصنوع، وكيف ارتضي لك أن تصلي صلوات الأيام والليالي، وليس فيها كلمة قالها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكيف أوثر أن يطرق سمعك من كلام المتصوفة الذي جمعه وندب إلى العمل به ما لا حاصل له من الكلام في الفناء، والبقاء، والأمر بشدة الجوع، والخروج إلى السياحة في غير حاجة، والدخول في الغلاة بغير زاد، إلى غير ذلك مما قد كشفت عن عواره في كتابي (تلبيس إبليس)"(8).
5- وقال أيضاً: (وجاء أبو حامد الغزالي فصنف لهم - أي للصوفية - كتاب (الإحياء) على طريقة القوم، وملأه بالأحاديث الباطلة وهو لا يعلم بطلانها، وتكلم في علم المكاشفة، وخرج عن قانون الفقه، وجاء بأشياء من جنس كلام الباطنية"(9).
6- ومن ذلك ما قاله شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية (728ه) لما سئل عن الإحياء وعن (قوت القلوب) فأجاب: "أما كتاب (قوت القلوب)، وكتاب (الإحياء) تبع له فيما يذكره من أعمال القلوب مثل الصبر، والشكر، والحب، والتوكل، والتوحيد، ونحو ذلك، فأبو طالب أعلم بالحديث والأثر وكلام أهل علوم القلوب من الصوفية وغيرهم من أبي حامد الغزالي، وكلامه أسد، وأجود تحقيقاً، وأبعد عن البدعة، مع أن في (قوت القلوب) أحاديث ضعيفة وموضوعة وأشياء كثيرة مردودة.
وأما في (الإحياء) من الكلام في المهلكات، مثل الكلام على الكبر، والعجب، والرياء، والحسد ونحو ذلك، فغالبه منقول من كلام الحارث المحاسبي في (الرعاية)، ومنه ما هو مقبول، ومنه ماهو مردود، ومنه ماهو متنازع فيه.
و(الإحياء) فيه فوائد كثيرة، لكن فيه مواد مذمومة، فإن فيه مواد فاسدة من كلام الفلاسفة تتعلق بالتوحيد والنبوة والمعاد، فإذا ذكر معارف الصوفية كان بمنزلة من أخذ عدواً للمسلمين وألبسه ثياب المسلمين.
وقد أنكر أئمة الدين على أبي حامد هذا في كتبه، وقالوا: "مرضه الشفاء" يعني (شفاء) ابن سينا في الفلسفة.
وفيه أحاديث وآثار ضعيفة، بل موضوعة كثيرة.
وفيه أشياء من أغاليط الصوفية وترهاتهم.
وفيه مع ذلك من كلام المشائخ الصوفية العارفين المستقيمين في أعمال القلوب الموافق للكتاب والسنة، ومن غير ذلك من العبادات والأدب ما هو موافق للكتاب والسنة، ما هو أكثر مما يرد منه، فلهذا اختلف فيه اجتهاد الناس، وتنازعوا فيه"(10).
ومن ذلك ما قاله الإمام الذهبي (748ه): "أما (الإحياء) ففيه من الأحاديث الباطلة جملة، وفيه خير كثير لولا ما فيه من آداب، ورسوم، وزهد من طرائق الحكماء، ومنحرفي الصوفية، نسأل الله علماً نافعاً، تدري ما العلم النافع؟ هو ما نزل به القرآن، وفسره الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قولاً وفعلاً.
فعليك يا أخي بتدبر كتاب الله، وبإدمان النظر في الصحيحين، وسنن النسائي، ورياض النووي، وأذكاره تفلح وتنجح.
وإياك وآراء عباد الفلاسفة، ووظائف أهل الرياضات، وجوع الرهبان، وخطاب طيش رؤوس أصحاب الخلوات، فكل الخير في متابعة الحنيفية السمحة، فواغوثاه بالله، اللهم اهدنا صراطك المستقيم"(11).
7- ومن ذلك ما كتبه الشيخ العلامة عبداللطيف بن عبدالرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ (1293ه) في رسالة أرسلها إلى رجل ينصحه بترك قراءة كتاب (الإحياء)، فقال: "وبعد: فقد بلغني عنك ما يشغل كل من له حمية إسلامية، وغيرة دينية على الملة الحنيفية، وذلك أنك اشتغلت بالقراءة في كتاب (الإحياء) للغزالي، وجمعت عليه من لديك من الضعفاء والعامة الذين لا تمييز لهم بين مسائل الهداية والسعادة، ووسائل الكفر والشقاوة، وأسمعتهم ما في (الإحياء) من التحريفات الجائرة، والتأويلات الضالة الخاسرة، والشقاشق التي اشتملت على الداء الدفين، والفلسفة في أصل الدين، وقد سلك في (الإحياء) طريق الفلاسفة والمتكلمين في كثير من مباحث الإلهيات وأصول الدين، وكسا الفلسفة لحاء الشريعة، حتى ظنها الأغمار والجهال بالحقائق من دين الله، وهي في الحقيقة محض فلسفة منتنة يعرفها أولو الأبصار، ويمجها من سلك سبيل أهل العلم كافة في القرى والأمصار. وقد حذر أهل العلم والبصيرة من النظر فيه، ومطالعة خافيه وباديه، بل أفتى بتحريقه علماء المغرب ممن عرف بالسنة، وسماه كثير منهم (إماتة علوم الدين) وقام ابن عقيل أعظم قيام في الذم والتشنيع، وزيف ما فيه من التموية والترقيع، وجزم بأن كثيراً من مباحثه زندقة خالصة لا يقبل لصاحبها صرف ولا عدل. وكلام أهل العلم معروف في هذا، لا يشكل إلا على من هو مزجي البضاعة، أجنبي من تلك البضاعة...الخ"(12).
8- ومن ذلك ما حكاه العلامة العراقي أبو المعالي محمود شكري الألوسي (1342ه) من الحوار الذي دار بينه وبين رجل مغرم بقراءة (الإحياء) وإقرائه، فقال: "الإمام أبو حامد الغزالي اعترض على كتبه كثير من العلماء الربانيين... ومن العجب أن بعض الجهلة ممن يدعي العلم والصلاح، وهو عار عنهما، وقد تزيا بزي أهلهما، قد راج سوقه على العوام، بما يقصه عليهم في الوعظ من الأكاذيب والأوهام و قد ذكر (إحياء العلوم) وشرع يمدحه بأعظم المدائح، ويقرظه بكل ما خطر له من الثناء، فقلت له: إنه اشتمل على أحاديث موضوعة، ومسائل فلسفية خارجة عن الشريعة، وآراء محضة مخالفة للسنة النبوية، وبناء على ذلك أن أهل العلم الموثوق بعلمهم لا يقيمون لهذا الكتاب وزناً، حتى أن بعضهم ألف كتاباً في بيان حال ما فيه من الأحاديث، فنظر إلي شزراً وقال: كيف تقول هذا الكلام وقد شرحه العلامة الزبيدي، وخرج أحاديثه، وبين أسراره؟! فقلت له: إن الزبيدي ليس من أهل هذا الفن، ولا هو من رجال هذا الميدان، وإنما له بعض الإطلاع على اللغة، وبعض العلوم العربية، وكلام مثله في باب الجرح والتعديل غير ملتفت إليه، وكان من غلاة القبوريين، والدعاة لمبتداعاتهم، فلما سمع ذلك أعراض ونأى بجانبه، ولم يلتفت إلى ما قلته، والكلام الحق اليوم ثقيل على الأسماع، لاسيما على أهل الزيغ والابتداع"(13).
والنقد لكتاب (الإحياء) طويل الذيل، فمن رامه طلبه من مظانه، والله المستعان.

دفاع ميت!

قد يقول قائل: ما في (الإحياء) من شطحات ومساوئ إنما نقلها عن غيره؟!
قلنا: وكذلك ما فيه من خير وإحسان ومعروف إنما نقله عن غيره، وليس له فيه فضل سوى سبك الكلام! فلماذا يمدح بما ذكره في (الإحياء) من الخير، ويغض الطرف عما فيه من البلاء؟ مع أن الإنسان إنما يُثَّرب عليه إذا نقل عن الآخرين الشر والسوء والفتنة.
وكون الغزالي - يرحمه الله - ينقل كلام غيره، هذا لا يخرجه من العهدة، ولا يبرئ ساحته، لأن الناقل لكلام غيره لا يخلو:
1- إما أن ينقله مرتضياً له، ومؤيداً لما فيه.
وشاهد رضاه وتأييده أن ينتصر له، ويدافع عنه، ويشرحه ويوضحه، ويزيده بياناً وتأكيداً، ويستنبط منه، وينبسط إليه، ويبني عليه قضايا أخر، ونحو ذلك مما يدل على احتفائه بما نقله.
2- وإما أن ينقله غير راضٍ عنه، ولا مؤيد له.
وشاهد ذلك أن يأخذ في الرد عليه، وبيان عواره، وفساده، ونحو ذلك مما يدل على رفضه ونفرته لما نقله.
أما أن ينقل كلاماً ويسكت عنه، فالأصل أن الكلام المنكر الممتليء كفراً وزندقة، أو شراً ومفسدة، لا يجوز إظهاره للناس، ولا ترويجه بينهم، بنقله في الدفاتر، أو حكايته على رؤوس الاشهاد، فيغتروا بهذا النقل، فيثني على القالة لأن فلاناً نقلها ساكتاً عنها، ولم يتعقبها بشيء، ولو كان فيها محظور لما تركها على علاتها.. هكذا يستدل الناس.
والواجب إنكار المنكر، وبيان حقيقته للأمة، وتحذير الناس منه وتنفيرهم عنه، وأن يخمد في مدفنه، ويهمل في مكمنه، عسى الله أن يذهب القالة كما أذهب قائلها، فلا يدرى طريقها بعد ذلك.
ثم هذا دفاع بارد جداً! لأن أبا حامد الغزالي - رحمه الله - ليس بالغافل ولا المستغفل بحيث تمر عليه عبارات القوم دون تقليب لمعناها، ومعرفة لفحواها، بل له بها أنس وطرب، ولا يذكرها إلا على سبيل الاستئساس، بَلْهَ الاستئناس.
والذي يدل على ارتضاه لما نقله - وهو خريت الجماعة - وتحققه مما قاله، ونهوضه به، أمران:
الأول: أنه قعد قاعدة عامة لكل من ينظر في عبارات القوم، فقال: "إذا عرض لك من كلام عالم إشكال يؤذن في الظاهر بمحال أو اختلال، فخذ ما ظهر لك علمه، ودع ما اعتاص عليك فهمه، وَكِل العلم فيه إلى الله عز وجل"(14).
فانظر كيف يفضي القداسة على مقولات القوم، بحيث إن الخطأ لا يعتريها، وإنما يعتري فهم السامع وذهن القارئ، وأما هي فحاشاها، لأن لها سراً!!
وهذا توطئة منه مسبقة لما عساه أن يكون في كلامه أو نقله من الغرائب - التي يفيد ظاهرها الكفر والإنحلال، وعلى أحسن الأحوال لا يُدرى ما يراد بها - وتمهيد تمريرها إلى نفسية القارئ ليتقبلها ويحس الظن بأهلها.
الثاني: أنه دافع عن أحيائه بفتوة، وأصر على ما فيه بقوة، وذم من خالفه ونغصه، ورماه بأبشع الأوصاف وتنقصه، فقد جعلهم (شركاء الطغام، وأمثال الأنعام، وأجماع العوام، وسفهاء الأحلام، وذعار أهل الإسلام"(15).
فكأنه لا يرتضي أن يتعقبه أحد، مع أن كلامه ما وقف عليه أحد إلا لاحظ ورد وتعقب، وحتى تلاميذه الخواص العالمون بحاله استشكلوا بعض ما في (الإحياء) فأملى عليهم إملاءه المشهور لحل إشكالاته، فلم يحلها بل زادها إشكالاً.
وقد اعترف الغزالي - رحمه الله - أن الناس يستشكلون شيئاً من كلامه، ويستغربون صدوره منه، فكان يدفع ذلك بانتقاص قدراتهم النفسية، وملكاتهم العقلية، وأنهم "لم تستحكم في العلوم سرائرهم، ولم تتفتح إلى أقصى غايات المذاهب بصائرهم"(16).
إذن لا مَدْفَع ولا تبرير!!

حكم قراءة الكتاب:

لا بد من النظر حال الحكم على الكتاب وقراءته إلى جهتين: مادة الكتاب، وقرائه.
فأما مادة كتاب (الإحياء) فسبق الكلام عنها وما قيل فيها.
وأما القراء فهم على ثلاثة أصناف:
صنف متعصب لأبي حامد وكتابه، لا يقبل في نقده كلمة، ولا في تقويمه حرفاً، ولا يرتضون من أحد أن يقدح فيه، ويصمون آذانهم عن سماع عيوبه، ومعرفة خلله، وهؤلاء نسأل الله لهم الهداية والبصيرة والرجوع إلى الحق.
والصنف الثاني: أهل العلم وطلابه المترسون، الحداق بمواطن الزلل، وبواطن الخلل، فهؤلاء لا يحتاجون إلى فرض وصاية عليهم، وليس مثلي من يبصر مثلهم، فهم أبصر بالصواب وأعلم.
والصنف الثالث: عامة الناس، وسواد الأمة، من كافة الطبقات والتخصصات، بدءاً من أصحاب المهن الوضيعة، وانتهاء بأصحاب المقامات الرفيعة، فهؤلاء نقول لهم: سيراً على ضوء مقاصد الشرع وقواعده، وجرياً على ما كان عليه أئمة السلف، فإننا ننصحكم بعدم مطالعة كتاب (الإحياء) أو قراءته، وبعدم اقتنائه أو شرائه.
أما من جهة المقاصد، فإن من مقاصد الشارع الحفاظ على عقائد الناس، وسلامة أديانهم، وحمايتها من شوائب الشرك، وتخليصها من دخائل البدع، فما ضاد ذلك وجب طرحه وفضحه.
ولا شك أن الأمر إذا اختلط حابله بنابله، وسيئه بحسنه، وشره بخيره، فإنه يتجنب ويحذر منه خشية التباس الباطل بالحق، وتغليف المنكر بالمعروف، فيتسرب إلى قلوب الخلق من المحظور ما لا يستطاع قلعه بالمشروع والمأمور.
وأما من جهة القواعد، فلأن من قواعد الفقهاء المقررة أن الأمر إذا اجتمع فيه مصلحة ومفسدة، غلب جانب المفسدة، فتدرأ.
وإذا اجتمع في الشيء الواحد حظر وإباحة، قدم الحظر لأنه الأحوط، إبراء للذمة.
وهلم جرا من القواعد التي تندرج تحت القاعدة الكبرى: الضرر يزال.
وأما من حيث الواقع - الذي هو مسرح النظر في الفتوى - فلأن الثناء على الكتاب والنصح بقراءته واقتنائه يغرر الناس به، ويخدعهم بما فيه، ولا ينبغي لعلماء الإسلام الإشادة إلا بما صفى من الكدر، وصفي من القذر، ف (إن هذا العلم دين، فانظروا عمن تأخذوا دينكم).
واسمع - هديت - إلى ما قاله الإمام أبو زرعة الرازي رحمه الله، قال: "سئل أحمد عن الحارث المحاسبي وكتبه؟ فقال: إياك وهذه الكتب، بدع وضلالات، عليك بالأثر فإنك تجد فيه ما يغنيك، قيل له: في هذه الكتب عبرة؟. فقال: من لم يكن له في كتاب الله عبرة، فليس له في هذه الكتب عبرة، هل بلغكم أن مالكاً، والثوري، والأوزاعي صنفوا في الخطرات والوساوس؟! ما أسرع الناس إلى البدع"(17).
وأما أن الناس يستطيعون تمييز غثه من سمينه: فدعوى، فإن كتب أهل الضلالة لا تؤمن غوائلها ولقد رأينا وسمعنا من انسلخ في طياته وهم ينسبون للعلم، فكيف بعامة الناس!
ثم إن ما فيه من الحق والخير والمعروف والهدى موجود في غيره مما هو أمثل منه وأجود، والاستغناء عنه لا يفوت مصلحة على المكلف حتى يقال بلزوم قراءته أو النصح به.
وهذا الذي قررناه هنا قد قرره أبو حامد الغزالي - رحمه الله - وارتضاه أصلاً في حكم مطالعة الكتب المدخولة والمخلوطة، فقال: "لما غلب على أكثر الخلق ظنهم بأنفسهم الحذاقة والبراعة، وكمال العقل في تمييز الحق عن الباطل، والهدى عن الضلالة، وجب حسم الباب في زجر الكافة عن مطالعة كتب أهل الضلالة ما أمكن، إذ لا يسلم من نظر في كتبهم، فرأى ما مزجوه بكلامهم من الحكم النبوية، والكلمات الصوفية، أن يستحسنها ويقبلها، ويحسن اعتقاده فيها.. فيسارع إلى قبول باطلهم الممزوج به، لحسن ظن حصل فيما رآه واستحسنه، وذلك نوع استدراج إلى الباطل، ولأجل هذه الآفة يجب الزجر في مطالعة كتبهم، لما فيها من الغدر والخطر، وكما يجب صون من لا يحسن السباحة عن مزالق الشطوط، يجب صون الخلق عن مطالعة تلك الكتب"(18).
وهذا أصل متين، مشهور عند أهل العلم قاطبة، وبه حاكمنا كتاب (الإحياء).
وهذه النتيجة التي خلصنا إليها من حكم قراءة كتاب (الإحياء) ليست بدعاً من النتائج، فقد ساق العلامة ابن صلاح كلام المازري، وصاغه صياغة، ذاكراً خلاصته ونتائجه، فقال: "ثم تكلم المازري في محاسن (الإحياء) ومذامه، ومنافعه ومضاره بكلام طويل، ختمه بأن من لم يكن عنده من البسطة في العلم ما يعتصم به من غوائل هذا الكتاب، فإن قراءته لا تجوز له، وإن كان فيه ما ينتفع به. ومن كان عنده من العلم ما يأمن به على نفسه من غوائل هذا الكتاب، ويعلم ما فيه من الرموز، فيجتنب مقتضى ظواهرها، ويكل أمر مؤلفها إلى الله تعالى إن كانت كلها تقبل التأويل، فقراءته لها سائغة، وينتفع به، اللهم إلا أن يكون قارئه ممن يقتدى به، ويغتر به، فإنه ينهى عن قراءته، وعن مدحه والثناء عليه".
قال: "ولولا أنا علمنا أن إملاءنا هذا إنما يقرؤه الخاصة، ومن عنده علم يأمن به على نفسه، لم نتبع محاسن هذا الكتاب بالثناء، ولم نتعرض لذكرها، ولكنا نحن أمِنا من التغرير، ولئلا يظن - أيضاً - من يتعصب للرجل أنا جانبنا الإنصاف في الكلام على كتابه، ويكون اعتقاده هذا فينا سبباً لأن لا يقبل نصيحتنا، والله أعلم"(19).
وأخيراً.. لربما يقول قائل: إذاً يهذب (الإحياء) ويختصر، وينقى مما فيه، ويصفى من الحكايات الواهية، والأحاديث الموضوعة، والأقوال المنكرة، فيحذف كل ذلك ويبقى الطيب النافع.
فيقال جواباً عليه: إن جماعة من العلماء قد رام اختصاره وتهذيبه، لكن حينئذ لا فرق بين (الإحياء) وغيره، إذ كل كتاب أساء صاحبه في بعضه وخلط، يمكن أن يصفى من المدخول السييء، ويبقى الطيب النافع، فلا فضل ثم، ولا ميزة إذن.
ثم إن المختصر ينسب إليه مختصره، كما ينسب الجامع إلى جامعه ولو لم يكن له مجرد الجمع، إذ الكل - الجمع أو الاختصار - من مطالب التأليف، وغايات الكتّاب.
اللهم ارحم أبا حامد، وتقبل توبته، وأعظم أجره، وأرفع درجته.
اللهم لا تجعلنا من الغالين فيه، ولا الجافين عنه، وانفعنا بما كتب وألف من الحق والهدى.. وجنبنا ما سوى ذلك، منه ومن سائر علمائنا وأئمتنا... آمين.
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً.
الهوامش:
1- هو محمد بن عبدالله بن تومرت الهرغي السوسي - من إقليم سوس بالمغرب الأقصى - والملقب بعد ب "المهدي القائم بأمر الله" ولد سنة 485ه، وتوفي سنة 524ه، رحل في طلب العلم، وتشبع بالكلام، خاصة مذهب الأشاعرة، وبه انتشر في المغرب، وألف (المرشدة) لنصرة مذهبهم، وأعلن وجوب تقليدهم.. وجمع بدعاً كثيرة منها القول بعصمة الإمام على مذهب الرافضة، وكان يخط بالرمل على طريقة المنجمين، بل كان أوحد عصره فيه!! وله ولع بكتاب (الجفر) وغير ذلك.. أعلن ثورته على المرابطين سنة 514ه، وسمى أتباعه ب "الموحدين" زوراً! أنظر: (المعجب)(247)، و (الاستقصا لأخبار المغرب الأقصى)(81/2، 105، 92) و(نظم الجمان)(168)، وقد أعد الدكتور عبدالمجيد النجار دراسة عنه بعنوان: (المهدي بن تومرت: حياته، وآراؤه، وثورته الفكرية والاجتماعية، وأثره بالمغرب) طبع في دار الغرب الإسلامي عام 1403ه.
2- انظر: (نظم الجمان)(72-73) و(الحلل الموشية) لابن الخطيب (76-77) و(المعيار المعرب) للونشريسي (133/12)، وحاشية الرهوني على شرح الزرقاني (362/7-363).
3- انظر: (الكامل) لابن الأثير(294/8)، وتاريخ ابن خلدون (226/6)، و (الإحاطة) لابن الخطيب (417/1-418).
4- انظر: كلام العلامة محمد عبدالله عنان في (دولة الإسلام في الأندلس) العصر الثالث - القسم الأول (161-163)، والعلامة عبدالوهاب بن منصور في تعليقه على (الأنيس المطرب بروض القرطاس) لابن أبي زرع (218)، والدكتور محمود علي مكي في تعليقه على (نظم الجمان) لابن القطان (72).
5- رسالته بتمامها في (المعيار المعرب)(186/12-187)، وانظر: (تاريخ الإسلام) للذهبي (122)، و (طبقات الشافعية الكبرى) (243/6).
6- انظر: (السير)(330/19) ونقل ملخصها ابن الصلاح نقلاً جيداً في (طبقات الفقهاء الشافعية) (255/1-259)، بينما ابتسرها ابن السبكي في طبقاته (240/6-242) وقال العلامة الألوسي: "ثم إن ابن السبكي أجاب عن بعض ما اعترض به المازري والطرطوشي بأجوبة ارتكب التعسف فيها كما هي عادته من التعصب لأهل مذهبه، ومع ذلك لم يمكنه إنكار جهل الغزالي بالحديث"، (غاية الأماني) (368/2).
7- انظر: السير (327/19).
8- انظر: مختصر منهاج القاصدين (16-17).
9- تلبيس إبليس (217) بتصرف يسير.
10- مجموع الفتاوى (551/10-552).
11- السير (339/19-340).
12- القول المبين في التحذير من كتاب إحياء علوم الدين (42-45) بتصرف يسير.
13- غاية الأماني (366/2-371) بتصرف يسير.
14- الإملاء في إشكالات الإحياء (18/5) ملحق بآخر الإحياء.
15- المرجع السابق (13/5).
16- المنقذ من الضلال (63).
17- انظر: تاريخ بغداد (215/8)، والسير (122/12)، والآداب الشرعية لابن مفلح (2 - 82،83 ).
18- المنقذ من الضلال (63، 65-66) بتصرف.
19- طبقات الفقهاء الشافعية لابن الصلاح (259/1).
كتاب الاحياء (رؤية نقدية ووقفة موضوعية) للشيخ عبدالله بن سالم البطاطي

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

أظن أن قراءة الاحياء بتحقيق الشيخ القاسمي لا حرج فيه للعوام.

----------


## محمد بن علي بن مصطفى

المهذب من احياء علوم الدين للشيخ صالح الشامي نافع جدا

----------

